
Why Flutter Uses Dart - NicoJuicy
https://hackernoon.com/why-flutter-uses-dart-dd635a054ebf?source
======
pjmlp
The article is nice to read, but the AOT/JIT combination is quite old.

Lisp, Mesa/Cedar, Oberon, Eiffel are just a few examples, just to show how
back this goes.

Regarding UI design like in Flutter, maybe one can see how NeXTSTEP designer
started its life, implemented in Lisp.

[https://paulhammant.com/2013/03/28/interface-builders-
altern...](https://paulhammant.com/2013/03/28/interface-builders-alternative-
lisp-timeline/)

